
C++ Will No Longer Have Pointers - startupflix
https://www.fluentcpp.com/2018/04/01/cpp-will-no-longer-have-pointers/
======
Froyoh
April Fools!

~~~
ape4
Its a good one. Because you can see things going that way.

